# PayPAl shopping cart question..



## DinoPr (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi!
I am opening my paypal account and was wondering if there are different options for shipping charges in pp shopping cart?
For shipping inside and outside of the USA, and for one or more shirts?
How many options are in drop down menu?
Thank you very much!
D


----------



## DinoPr (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi!
Can someone point me to the t-shirts selling website using paypal shopping cart?
Thank you!
Dino


----------



## LilDesignsAppareI (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi,

yes i've using paypal shopping cart, and they do have those options. I believe the shipping is either by weight or percentage or price. I use by price, so i'll try to explain it, it goes by ranges, so for example, $0-$20=$5 shipping, $20.01-$40=$8 shipping, what this means is that if the total price of the shopping cart is $20 or less, shipping is $5, if the total in your cart is up to $40, then shipping is $8 (buying multiple shirts), and so on and so forth, i hope i make sense, lol. This goes the same for international shipping, just gotta adjust the prices. As for the menus, I believe you can have multiple menus, not sure how many max. I hope that helps a little.

~LDA


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I use the WP Simple PayPal Shopping Cart Plug on most of my shirt sites. Here is the download link:

WordPress › WordPress Simple Paypal Shopping Cart « WordPress Plugins

Here is the information page that gives more information:

WordPress Shopping Cart Documentation | Tips and Tricks eCommerce Site

It may not be the best one out there, but it's free and does almost everything I need.

Good Luck,

Dennis Graves


----------



## apparel-printing (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, I use paypal for one of payment options. In a server side language like PHP or ASP you can customize and list different products (including many options like shipping inside and outside of the USA, and for one or more shirts?) for one paypal button, so if your designer can make a selling page design then no need to buy a shopping cart.

Alternatively you can have a free/paid paypal shopping cart and make necessary changes in code.


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

The PayPal shopping cart lets you set shipping profiles for both domestic and international shipping and for each country you want to ship to (and "everywhere else" which is for countries you don't list specifically).

In addition to price range and weight, you can base shipping on quantity so 1 T-shirt = $4, 2 = $7, etc. You can set all of these options from the "shipping calculator" under Merchant Services.

These options apply globally to your entire shopping cart (the "view cart" button and all the "add to cart" buttons). They get applied automatically based on the zip code or the location entered into the shopping cart at checkout. For each "add to cart" button you can have up to 10 items in the dropdown.


----------

